# Incra Wonderfence and feather boards?



## mprzybylski (Nov 21, 2011)

I was routing some rabbets in 3/4" maple this weekend and I wanted to put feather boards on the wonder fence to hold them down to the table so I just had to focus on pushing the stock through and against the fence. I tried the Kreg and Rockler feather boards and neither ones slots allowed me to put the FB high enough to clear the stock comfortably. The track in the fence is just too low for these and I'd imagine all feather boards on the market.

Aside from making my own feather boards or using an auxiliary fence, has anyone come up with a successful way of attaching FBs to the track in the fence somehow? This seems like a big oversight on incras part for what's otherwise a great fence/system.


----------



## jacquesr (Jul 3, 2014)

Hi,
Could that help?
http://www.incrementaltools.com/JessEm_Paralign_Feather_Board_Double_Pack_p/je04016.htm

Otherwise email incra.. Neil offers great customer service.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

http://www.woodpeck.com/wpfeatherboard.html










Not sure if it'll fit the Incra Wonderfence though.

How about a Featherbow?








http://featherbow.com/
From Connecticut
http://featherbow.com/contact.cfm


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

I just made my own melamine sacrificial fences and bolted them to the Incra Wonder Fence.

You will need them anyway to reduce tear out cutting panels.

I am using the Jessm featherboards with mine.


----------



## mprzybylski (Nov 21, 2011)

> Hi,
> Could that help?
> http://www.incrementaltools.com/JessEm_Paralign_Feather_Board_Double_Pack_p/je04016.htm
> 
> ...


Thanks for the replies everyone. Those look like they'd work and it sounds like they'd give me the ability to route 1" thick boards. I am also looking at the JessEm Clear Cut guides which would allow me 1 1/4" thickness and also have the added bonus of keeping the stock against the fence, something I was mightily struggling with while routing my 80" long pieces, so that's another plus. Thanks!


----------

